# Dynaxorb 11800 6"x6" car sound dampening sheets NEW!!!!



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Dynaxorb 11800 6"x6" car sound dampening sheets NEW!!!! - eBay (item 220732520566 end time Feb-09-11 19:00:48 PST)


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

lol I bid on them.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

c_nitty said:


> lol I bid on them.


very cool.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ttttt


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

ENDS TONIGHT!!!! 5 HOURS!!


----------

